# 1987 Maxima misfiring problem



## Ifrit (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a 1987 Nissan Maxima and it is misfiring. I checked all of the spark plugs by pulling them one by one while the car is running to see which one didn't impact the car's performance, but all of them did, so i think it is a timing problem. I don' know what else you need to help me out, but i can tell you anything you need to know. Please help, and thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Are you sure you have an igntion problem? Check your ignition timing since it is easy to do, but I don't think that is your problem. Why would it change suddenly unless the distributor is loose. Check this also. Check your coil by measuring the resistance on primary and secondary side. Check it visually for cracks. Some coils have not fired properly do to a bad ground. Remove the distributor cap and make sure the rotor and the inside of the cap are OK. Check to see of you are getting arcing at any ignition part by look at the engine in the dark to see the arcing. If none of the above check fuel. Look at the injector connections to each injector, sometimes they get injector corrosion. If so, clean with Deoxit.


----------

